
Max Schrems files first cases under GDPR against Facebook and Google - weinzierl
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/max-schrems-files-first-cases-under-gdpr-against-facebook-and-google-1.3508177
======
merricksb
Heavily discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17152496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17152496)

